

IPod. iPhone. iPad. Why Apple is Done Inventing New Devices. - fosk
http://www.cultofmac.com/108753/ipod-iphone-ipad-why-apple-is-done-inventing-new-devices-2/

======
byoung2
Apple didn't invent the MP3 player, they just made it easier and more legal to
use by not focusing on specs and by introducing iTunes. They didn't invent the
smartphone either. Windows Mobile and Palm beat them by half a decade with
phones that ran apps. In fact, iPhone didn't allow apps besides the built in
ones for nearly a year. The App store and iTunes were the real innovations.

